

Leisure, the Basis of Culture - akbarnama
http://www.brainpickings.org/2015/08/10/leisure-the-basis-of-culture-josef-pieper/

======
christophilus
It's a _great_ book, and absolutely necessary in the technological era. One
nitpick is: I wouldn't call Josef Pieper obscure.

